# Developer questions



## darin3200 (Aug 29, 2005)

1. I got some developer that is supposed to be the same as D-76. In a 1:2 dillution is acts like stock D-76, and in 1:4 is acts like D-76 1:1 and is supposed to give a finer grain. 
Is their any down side to going 1:1 for the finer grain?

2. Does anyone reuse film developer. In the past I always got rid of it after 1 use but is it really necessary?

Thanks


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 29, 2005)

I always prefered the tonal range I got with D-76 1:1, than straight D-76.  The only downside I know is that it takes more time.

I don't save film developer after it's been mixed into a working solution and used.  I occasionally push the manufacturer's recommendation for capacity by a roll or three, but I don't save it even if I don't think it's been exhausted.  On the other hand, I always use paper developer until I can tell it's getting weak.  It's okay to waste a sheet of paper, but I'm not willing to take a chance with film.


----------



## KevinR (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't store the developer after it is mixed but I have reused the developer for multiple rolls of film and have had no problems with it.


----------

